# REM atty



## kimbo (4/5/15)

​Looks rather different. I will see if i can find some more info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/15)

It looks awesome! Kinda like A derringer with top air flow! $84-99

http://www.vapordna.com/REMatty-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-REM-Creations-p/rema01.htm


----------



## kimbo (4/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks awesome! Kinda like A derringer with top air flow! $84-99
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/REMatty-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-by-REM-Creations-p/rema01.htm


 Yea just saw it here: http://justvapeinc.myshopify.com/products/pre-order-rem-atty-rda-by-rem-creations


----------



## kimbo (4/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/5/15)

@Andre might be well interested in this one. Top airflow and if bottom fed less likely to leak from an oversquonk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## VandaL (29/5/15)

This is by far the best flavor atty I have ever vaped. It makes the derringer taste muted.


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

Hah, I missed this thread somehow. Looks very interesting, seems to function much like the Rogue, which I like. 
Not sure if it can be modded to bf - looks improbable.
That drip tip is much too wide for me and looks integrated, so cannot be substituted, @VandaL?


----------



## VandaL (29/5/15)

Andre said:


> Hah, I missed this thread somehow. Looks very interesting, seems to function much like the Rogue, which I like.
> Not sure if it can be modded to bf - looks improbable.
> That drip tip is much too wide for me and looks integrated, so cannot be substituted, @VandaL?


I don't believe so but I have seen a build video where the guy has a tip on it. 

The airflow is far greater then the rouge afaik, and the integrated tip doesn't heat up due to the air flow cooling it, quite well thought out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

VandaL said:


> I don't believe so but I have seen a build video where the guy has a tip on it.
> 
> The airflow is far greater then the rouge afaik, and the integrated tip doesn't heat up due to the air flow cooling it, quite well thought out



Oh yes, I see - seems you can fit a normal drip tip inside their integrated drip tip. Very clever. 
Thanks, @VandaL


----------

